
Show HN: Free Entity Extraction Service for Developers - codyguy
http://entity.thatneedle.com
======
PaulHoule
What is the point? I type in "thirteen" and get back NUMBER:thirteen. If I got
back 13 it would be useful, but just identifying that it is a number is ho
hum.

